# اختبارات مضخة الوقود الميكانيكية



## عاطف مخلوف (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*اختبارات مضخة الوقود الميكانيكية :*










 *مضخة الوقود تسحب الوقود من الخزان لترفعه الي الكربريتور*


 *هناك ثلاثة اختبارات لتحديد حالة مضخة الوقود (وهي في مكانها ) وخط التغذية :*
 *1 – اختبار ضغط مضخة الوقود *
 *2 – اختبار معدل تدفق الوقود من المضخة *
 *3 – اختبار خلخلة مضخة الوقود *

 *1 – اختبار ضغط مضخة الوقود :*
 *يتم هذا الاختبار والمضخة في مكانها بالمحرك وخطواته كالتالي** :*









 *-**يتم فصل خط الوقود من المغذى *
 *-**يتم تركيب جهاز قياس الضغط (مانومتر) والمدرج حتي (ا كجم/سم2) بين المغذى(الكربريتور) وخط الوقود القادم من المضخة .*
 *-**يتم تشغيل المحرك علي سرعة التباطؤ (**Idling Speed**) (**600 R.P.M**) أو حسب التعليمات الفنية للمحرك.*
 *-**تتم مقارنة قراءة (المانومتر) مع الضغط القياسي لمضخة الوقود المنصوص عليها في المواصفات الفنية (يكون تقريبا حوالي **0.2 – 0.3 kg/cm2** )*

 *2 – اختبار معدل تدفق الوقود من المضخة :*
 *- يتم هذا الاختبار والمضخة مكانها بالمحرك ، وبعد التأكد من حالة ضغط المضخة وخطواته كالتالي : *









 *- يُفصل خط الوقود من المغذى ليصب في إناء مدرج يتسع لنصف لتر علي الاقل *
 *شغل المحرك علي سرعة التباطؤ (يعمل المحرك فترة زمنية مستهلكا كمية الوقود الموجودة في غرفة العوامة) *
 *تُسجل الفترة الزمنية التى يستغرقها ضخ كمية معينة من الوقود في الاناء *
 *تُقارن مع التعليمات الفنية ، وتكون عادة حوالي (**0.4 **) لتر خلال ( **15 – 20**) ثانية.*

 *تحليل نتائج الاختبارات السابقة : *
 *أ‌-**في حالة وجود ضغط مرتفع ، ومعدل ضخ مرتفع ، يكون لسبب أو أكثر من الاسباب التالية :*
 *-**وجود وقود بين طبقات الحاجز المرن للمضخة يسبب انتفاخه *
 *-**حاجز مرن فقد مرونته وأصبح صلبا *
 *-**ياي (نابض) الحاجز المرن أقوى من اللازم *
 *ب – في حالة الضغط المنخفض يكون لسبب أو اكثر من الاسباب التالية :*

 *-**تلف في ذراع المضخة أو وصلة الذراع أو المفصلة*
 *-**ثقب بالحاجز المرن*
 *-**ضعف ياي الحاجز المرن *
 *-**تسرب في صمامات المضخة *
 *-**تسرب أو اعاقة في خط الوقود*

 *3 – اختبار خلخلة مضخة الوقود** : **Fuel pump Vacuum Test*
 *يتم الاختبار والمضخة في مكانها بالمحرك وخطواته كالتالي :*










 *-**يتم تركيب مقياس خلخة (**Vacuum gage**) بين مدخل المضخة وخط الوقود الآتي من خزان الوقود *
 *-**يتم تشغيل المحرك علي سرعة التباطؤ *
 *-**تُُقارن قراءة مقياس الخلخلة بالمواصفات الفنية (وعادة لا يقل عن **0.2 kg/cm2**)*
 *-**بعد ايقاف المحرك لا بد وأن يظل مقياس الخلخلة يعطي قراءة لمدة لا تقل عن **(10)** ثوان *

 *تحليل نتائج اختبار الخلخلة : *
 *-**القراءة المنخفضة عن المنصوص عليه في المواصفات الفنية تشير الي :*
 *-**تلف الحاجز المرنتلف في الصمامات *
 *-**تسرب هواء في الوصلات*

 *منهج اجراء الاختبارات :*
 *-**هذه الاختبارات الثلاثة ضرورية لتحديد صلاحية مضخة الوقود وخطوط التوصيل *
 *-**في حالة الحصول علي نتائج موافقة للمواصفات في اختباري الضغط ومعدل التدفق فإن ذلك يعني أن حالة المضخة وخطوط التوصيل مُرضية *
 *-**في حالة توافق نتائج معدل التدفق مع الارتفاع الزائد أو الانخفاض الزائد في الضغط ، فلا بد من اجراء اختبار الخلخلة لتحديد سب العطل *
 *-**في حالة توافق اختبارات الضغط والخلخلة مع عدم توافق معدل التدفق مع المواصفات الفنية فيجب في هذه الحالة فحص خطوط التوصيل للبحث عن أماكن اعاقة أو عوج او انحناء أو تسريب *
 *-**يستبدل فلتر الوقود ويعاد اختبار معدل التدفق *

 *4 – تجربة المضخة خارج المحرك (بعد فكها من المحرك ):*
 *أ – اختبار سريع :*

 *- تُسد فتحة طرد المضخة بواسطة ابهام اليد ، ويتم التأثير علي رافعة تشغيل المضخة باليد المجردة *
 *- حرر فتحة الطرد قبل عودة رافعة التشغيل الي وضع البدا *
 *يجب أن تحصل عندئذ علي صوت ناتج عن التمدد الفجائي للهواء المسحوب (صوت شفط)*

 *ب – التاكد من الحبك في المضخة :*









 *- بعد سد فتحة الطرد بالمضخة باستخدام سدادة محكمة *
 *- يتم وصل فتحة السحب بماسورة مغذاة بالهواء المضغوط الذي يبلغ ضغطه حوالي (**0.5 kg/cm2**) *
 *تغمر المضخة في حوض يحتوي علي بنزين خالي من الشوائب (نظيف) *
 *يلاحظ أن تكوين الفقاعات بصورة مستمرة يُعد دليلا علي تلف الحبك .


*​


----------



## commander 15 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

a.mak قال:


> *اختبارات مضخة الوقود الميكانيكية :*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم 
دروسك منتقاة بعناية لتناسب جميع الأذواق
بس خلي بالك لا يكون خزان الوقود فارغ :7:


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (3 ديسمبر 2009)

أهلا بك أخي العزيز commander 15
وطبعا أتفهم معني تعليقك ، ولكن لو لاحظت طبيعة اسئلة الاخوة المشتركين الجدد لتفهمت سبب اختياراتي .
ولك مني التحية ، والشكر علي الاهتمام بالتعليق ، واطمئن فقد تأكدت من وجود البنزين قبل الاختبارات :84:


----------



## commander 15 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

a.mak قال:


> أهلا بك أخي العزيز commander 15
> وطبعا أتفهم معني تعليقك ، ولكن لو لاحظت طبيعة اسئلة الاخوة المشتركين الجدد لتفهمت سبب اختياراتي .
> ولك مني التحية ، والشكر علي الاهتمام بالتعليق ، واطمئن فقد تأكدت من وجود البنزين قبل الاختبارات :84:


 مبروك عليك الإشراف وقد سعدت به كثيرا 
والشكر والتقدير لمن احسن الإختيار 
تحياتي و تقديري للجميع


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يخليك ويبارك فيك أخى commander 15
وبمشاركاتك ومشاركات كل الاخوان ينجح الملتقي ويرتفع القسم بل وينجح الاشراف .


----------



## samir23 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*الف شكر على هذا الجهد الرئععععععععع جزاك اللة كل الخير*​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (5 ديسمبر 2009)

أهلا أخي samir23
شكرا جزيلا علي مرورك الكريم ، والف شكر علي اهتمامك بالتعليق .


----------

